# Téléchargement d'un fichier iso



## Mc_cmb (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour je possède un iMac de fin 2009 High Sierra et je voudrais installer windows dessus mais le problème et que quand je télécharge image disque de windows 10 le téléchargement s'interrompt et ça me marque "La connexion réseau a été perdu..." et j'ai essayé de le télécharger dans toute les langue mais rien a faire. Il n'y a aucun problème au niveau de ma connexion internet. 
PS: J'ai aussi essayé avec chrome mais cela ne change rien.


----------



## Locke (25 Juillet 2022)

Mc_cmb a dit:


> Bonjour je possède un iMac de fin 2009 High Sierra et je voudrais installer windows dessus mais le problème et que quand je télécharge image disque de windows 10 le téléchargement s'interrompt et ça me marque "La connexion réseau a été perdu..." et j'ai essayé de le télécharger dans toute les langue mais rien a faire. Il n'y a aucun problème au niveau de ma connexion internet.
> PS: J'ai aussi essayé avec chrome mais cela ne change rien.


Tu peux abandonner, car tu ne pourras pas installer une version de Windows 10 dans ton vieil iMac de 2009. Officiellement chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 .

Pour enfoncer le clou, avec ce modèle de 2009 tu ne peux pas utiliser un fichier .iso, uniquement qu'une version de Windows 7/8 depuis un DVD original ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC. Encore faut-il que le SuperDrive interne de cet iMac soit encore fonctionnel.

On déménage dans la bonne section, aucun rapport dans macOS.


----------



## Mc_cmb (25 Juillet 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Tu peux abandonner, car tu ne pourras pas installer une version de Windows 10 dans ton vieil iMac de 2009. Officiellement chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 .
> 
> Pour enfoncer le clou, avec ce modèle de 2009 tu ne peux pas utiliser un fichier .iso, uniquement qu'une version de Windows 7/8 depuis un DVD original ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC. Encore faut-il que le SuperDrive interne de cet iMac soit encore fonctionnel.
> 
> On déménage dans la bonne section, aucun rapport dans macOS.


Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse fulgurante tu m'aura éviter de longue heures de recherche


----------

